# ein paar Fragen zu Quadcores



## Karlzberg (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade, ein wneig besser hinter die Quadcores zu steigen. Momentan werden sie ja noch nciht richtig unterstützt, für die Zukunft denke ich aber, sollte man schon einen Quadcore haben. 
Daher meine (ersten) beiden Fragen:

1.) Sagen wir, ich habe einen Quadcore mit 2,4gh je Kern und hatte vorher einen Singlecore mit 3,4gh. Nun spiele ich ein spiel, das nur Singlecore-Prozessoren unterstützt. Habe ich dann effektiv weniger Leistung? Oder schafft es die Cpu dennoch, die Threads wenigstens einigermaßen aufzusplitten, so dass meine neue Cpu der alten überlegen wäre?

2.) Ich bin momentan sehr unentschlossen, welcher Hersteller von Quadcores nun besser ist. Einerseits sprechen die Benchmarks -vor allem für Spiele- eine recht deutliche Sprache für Intel, andererseits habe ich einen Benchmark gesehen, der die Leistung in Winrar getestet hat, bei dem AMD mit einem leicht schwächer getakteten Quadcore die Nase vorn hatte. Nun habe ich mir überlegt, dass dieser Winrar-Benchmark wohl nur einen Kern angesprochen hat, was dann bedeuten würde, dass die einzelnen Kerne von AMD besser sind. Das wiederum könnte bedeuten, dass AMD -bei besserer softwreseitiger Unterstützung- doch etwas performanter wäre, als Intel. 
Sehe ich diesen Benchmark richtig, oder ist meine Einschätzung falsch?


----------



## chmee (30. März 2008)

zu 1.) Wenn ein Spiel die Prozesse nicht sauber aufteilt - multithreading - dann ist der SingleCore erstmal schneller ABER da in den Dualcores eine neue Architektur steckt, wird ein 2,4GHz Dualcore auf einem Core genau so schnell sein wie ein Singlecore 3,4 GHz P4. Das ist eine unbelegte Schätzung, beschreibt aber die Verbesserungen der neuen Architektur. 

Zudem sind bis Dato nur eine Handvoll Spiele rausgekommen, die für Multithreading geschrieben ist. Also darf man ruhigen Gewissens sagen, das Quadcores in Spielrechnern aktuell noch rausgeworfenes Geld sind.

zu 2.)
Ich bin ein Fan der "kleineren" Buden, aber mit der neuen Prozessorgenration ( die inzwischen ja auch knapp 1,5Jahre alt ist ) ist den Intel-Leuten ein Riesenwurf gelungen. Zumal das Overclocking-Potential "ohne Risiken" fantastisch ist. Der Phenom X4 hat meiner kurzen Recherche nach überall das Nachsehen. Ich bitte um Quellen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Karlzberg (30. März 2008)

Schonmal danke für die Antworten. 

zu 
1.) Wenn die Quadcores momentan rausgeworfenes Geld sind, wie verhält es sich denn dann, wenn man den Rechner für die Zukunft kaufen will? Ich denke, für ein System, das zwei Jahre halten soll, wäre ein Dualcore momentan die richtige Wahl, wenn der Rechner aber darüber hinaus halten soll, wird der Quadcore schon interessanter. Oder liege ich da falsch?

2.) Ich bezog mich auf diese Seite:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=browser&article_id=622354&image_id=739536
Das ist (oder sollte er zumindest sein) der direkte Link zum Testergebnisse mit Winrar, das ich angesprochen hatte. In den Spielen hat Intel -wie schon geschrieben- aber deutlich die Nase vorn. 

Dafür ist mir aber nun noch eine dritte Frage eingefallen 

3.) Die Caches der beiden Hersteller sind ja sehr unterschiedlich. Intel hat Lvl1 und 2 Cache, wobei der Lvl2-Cache -zumindest bei den SPitzenmodellen- momentan 12 mb groß ist.
AMD dagegen hat noch einen Lvl3-Cache, dafür sind Lvl1 und 2 kleiner, als bei Intel. 
Was kann ich daraus schlußfolgern? Also wie wirken sich diese Unterschiede nachher in den Leistungen aus?


----------



## chmee (30. März 2008)

zu 1)
Jein, jetzt einen Quadcore zu kaufen muss JETZT einen Sinn machen.. In 2 Jahren gibt es schnellere und preiswertere Prozessoren, die ein Systemwechsel sinnvoll machen. Für die Zukunft kaufen macht im Bereich PC absolut keinen Sinn, dafür ist der Preisverfall doch zu Immens. Grins . Sinn, Sinn, Sinn..

zu 3)
Das ist pauschal nicht vergleichbar, weil auch die Strategie der Zugriffe für die Effizienz verantwortlich ist. Am Ende zählt, was hinten rauskommt, sprich die CPU-Power.. Alles Weitere ist Fachgesimpel unter Chip-Entwicklern und AssemblerCodern..

mfg chmee


----------



## fluessig (31. März 2008)

Ich sehe es wie Chmee - wenn der Quadcore nicht jetzt Sinn macht, dann wird er nur unnötig warme Luft erzeugen (und das ist wörtlich zu nehmen, denn mit jedem Kern steigt der Stromverbrauch).

Trotzdem zieht jede neue CPU deinem P4 die Hosen aus - ich habe zuletzt mathematische Berechnungen gemacht, die aufgrund ihrer Struktur nur von einer CPU berechnet werden können und einen P4 3,0 GHz mit einem E6600 (2,4 GHz) verglichen und der E6600 war im Schnitt um den Faktor 3 schneller. 

Du kannst jetzt in einen Quadcore investieren und bei spielen 3 CPUs im Leerlauf haben und dich dann in 2 Jahren drüber ärgern, dass du eine neue CPU brauchst, weil deine einen neuen Befehlssatz nicht unterstützt, der von den dann aktuellen Spielen genutzt wird. Ganz ehrlich - zum reinen zocken ist ein Quadcore momentan überdimensioniert und langweilt sich. 

Andererseits, wenn du mit deinem Rechner mehr als nur zockst, kannst du mit 2 CPUs schon oft an die Grenzen stoßen, geht mir zumindest so. Ich hab 2 Monitore und auf einem läuft entweder ein Video oder ein Spiel oder eine weitere Applikation die ich gerade nutze und auf dem anderen arbeite ich mit einem Programm, dass zwischendurch eine bis zwei CPUs voll auslasten kann. 

Beim Rendern dann würde ich auch 32 CPUs beschäftigen können.


----------



## Karlzberg (31. März 2008)

hmmmm, die ganzen Antworten bringen mich ein gute Stück weiter, danke nochmal dafür 
Ein wenig nachhaken muss ich dennoch 



			
				fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst jetzt in einen Quadcore investieren und bei spielen 3 CPUs im Leerlauf haben und dich dann in 2 Jahren drüber ärgern, dass du eine neue CPU brauchst, weil deine einen neuen Befehlssatz nicht unterstützt, der von den dann aktuellen Spielen genutzt wird.



Das Spielchen könnte man aber noch weiterführen: Die neuen Prozessoren, die in zwei Jahren auf den Markt kommen, werden dann wohl ebensowenig von Spielen unterstützt, wie die heutigen Quadcores. Also würde ich mich dann ärgern, wenn ich mir in zwei Jahren die dann aktuelle CPU kaufe und in vier Jahren (von heute an) wieder neue Cpu's auf dem Markt sind...
Wie aber schon im Ausgangsthread angemerkt, geht es nicht darum, den Rechner in zwei Jahren wieder uozugraden, sondern den Rechner länger zu behalten. Inzwischen sehe ich es nämlich nicht mehr als erzwungen an, so häufig aufzurüsten. Meinen jetzigen Rechner habe ich z.b. schon seit über vier Jahren und er tut es immernoch. Ok, langsam stoße ich an meine absoluten Leistungsgrenzen, dafür war mein System aber schon damals nur Mittelklasse, bis obere Mittelklasse. 

Die Preisdifferenz zwischen einem Quadcore und einem Dualcore ist nun auch nciht sooo wahnsinnig groß. Hinzu kommt zu den ganzen Überlegungen aber auch noch, was Ihr schon mehrmals angesprochen hattet:
Die Architektur eines einzelnen Kerns ist bei den Quadcores doch noch einmal besser. Wohl auch besser, als bei einem Dualcore. Das würde doch dann bedeuten, dass ein Spiel, das Dualcores unterstützt, dann mit einem gleichgetakteten Quadcore schneller liefe. 

Aber immerhin habt Ihr es bis jetzt schon geschafft, dass ich nciht mehr ganz so überzeugt von den Quadcores bin 
Ursprünglich wollte ich nur darauf hinaus, erstens die Quadcores etwas besser verstehen und einschätzen zu können (wobei Ihr mir aber auch schon geholfen habt) und zweitens herauszufinden, ob Intel tatsächlich so überlegen ist. 

zu
3.) Natürlich kann man die Caches nicht so ohne weiteres miteinander vergleichen. Wenn ich aber daran denke, dass es früher nur Lvl1-Cache gab, und dann alle Hersteller auf den Zug mit Lvl2-Cache aufgesprungen sind, dann stellt sich mir eben doch die Frage, ob ein Lvl3-Cache nicht doch zukunftsträchtiger ist. Oder hinkt der Vergleich zwischen damals und heute zu sehr? Vllt. kann ja auch jemand von Euch mal in leicht verständliche Worte fassen, was mir die Caches überhaupt bringen? Also vor allem die verschiedenen Caches. Dass dort Daten für schnelleren Zugriff zwischengelagert werden, weiß ich, aber wozu unterschiedliche Caches und wann werden wieviel Daten dort warum zwischengepsiechert?


----------



## Andreas Späth (31. März 2008)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst jetzt in einen Quadcore investieren und bei spielen 3 CPUs im Leerlauf haben und dich dann in 2 Jahren drüber ärgern, dass du eine neue CPU brauchst, weil deine einen neuen Befehlssatz nicht unterstützt, der von den dann aktuellen Spielen genutzt wird. Ganz ehrlich - zum reinen zocken ist ein Quadcore momentan überdimensioniert und langweilt sich.


 
Moderne Spiele unterstützen teilweise bereits mehr als einen Prozessorkern, einige sind sogar ohne zumindest eine Dualcore CPU zu haben kaum spielbar, oder zumindest haben viele Leute dann Probleme damit.
Ein tolles Beispiel ist C&C 3, die Videosequenzen (das was C&C ausmacht) laufen auf vielen Single Core CPUs einfach nur grauenhaft.
Die Source Engine soll doch mitlerweile auch mehrere Prozessorkerne unterstützen (oder hab ich das falsch in erinnerung?)

Dann haben wir nebenher noch eventuell weitere Anwendungen laufen, das Spiel freut sich wenn es sich mit denen nicht um die CPU streiten muss.
Wenn dann Jemand vielleicht sogar noch mit Fraps oder ähnlichem aufzeichnen möchte....


----------



## chmee (31. März 2008)

Hmm ,woher hast Du die Aussage, dass die Architektur zwischen Quad und Dual unterschiedlich sein soll ? Meine Aussage bezog sich ertmal auf das Allgemeine und im Speziellen sind die Unterschiede zwischen AMD und Intel gemeint.

Die Cache-Level-Geschichte ist uralt, schon 1990 waren in SiliconGraphics Workstations mit ihren MIPS-Prozessoren L3-Caches eingebaut. Da geht es nicht um "auf den Zug springen", sondern "die Produktion kann sich L1,L2 und L3 leisten und auch auf nen Chip spannen.

@DJ_Teac : Mit Verlaub, die Anzahl an Spielen mit Mehrkernunterstützung kann man an einer Hand abzählen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. April 2008)

Das man die Anzahl der Spiele, die wenigstens Dualcores unterstützen an einer Hand abzählen kann waage ich zu bezweifeln ... ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Finger du hast aber seit mehr als 2 Jahren erscheinen Spiele, die Aufgaben auf einen zweiten Core auslagern. Natürlich ist die Auslagerung äußerst schwierig und die Ausbeute so bei einigen recht mau allerdings auf dem Papier gibt es unzählige Spiele mit dieser Unterstützung ...

Und auch Quadcore-fähige Spiele sind längst nicht so selten. Schon auf der letzten GC in Leipzig waren mehrere Spiele mit besonderer Anpassung für Quadcores vertreten. Vornehmlich natürlich auf Intel-Ständen.


----------



## chmee (1. April 2008)

Verglichen mit der Menge an Spielen die jederzeit rauskommt, ist es eine "Handvoll" - man darf es allegorisch und nicht wörtlich betrachten. Und natürlich steigt die Menge der Spiele, die eine Unterstützung mehrerer Kerne innehaben. Und mal ganz simpel, wenn in einem Spiel wie C&C eine Videosequenz flüssiger abgespielt wird, weil ein zweiter Kern helfen kann, dann ist das meiner Ansicht keine besondere Multicore-Programmierung, sondern ganz einfach die Tatsache, dass eine Videplayerengine nichts in einer Spielengine zu suchen hat, ergo ein eigener Thread gestartet wird.

Und Eines muss ich immer wieder kritisch betrachten :
Grafikkarten und Prozessoren werden gar nicht bis zum Letzten ausgequetscht, wenn es mal einen Engpass gibt, na dann werden 2 GraKas benutzt oder die neueste Generation mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit. Wenn die Engine auf Rechnern mittlerer Qualität nicht rund läuft, na dann wird die Mindestanforderung hoch gesetzt. Wenn ich an die Playstaion oder an die PS2 denke, haben die Coder noch richtige Arbeit geleistet. Man vergleiche Spiele des ersten Jahres mit den letzten Spielen dieser Konsole, zB ist GT4 eine programmiertechnische Meisterleistung. Die Jungs haben optimiert und geknausert.

Heute heisst es, kauf einen Quadcore und die Unfähigkeit des Programmierers seinen Code zu optimieren ist vergessen. 

Just my 5Cent. mfg chmee


----------



## Karlzberg (3. April 2008)

Die Architektur der Quads ist also nicht anders, als die der Duos? Ok, bei Intel kann ich mir das noch recht gut vorstellen, da deren Quads ja sozusagen zwei zusammengeschusterte Duos sind. Aber AMD hat doch eine neue Architektur, oder? 
Oder verbauen wirklich beide Hersteller identische Chips in ihre Quads?


----------



## chmee (3. April 2008)

Was heisst identisch ? Jeweils ihre Architektur. AMD hat mit der Produktion der Quad und Triplecores auch den heiss erwarteten "K10" gelaunch'ed.. Intel ist jetzt beim Penryn mit 45nm.

AMD - K10 - Architektur - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_K10
Intel Core2 Architektur - http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Core_2

Es würde sehr mühselig werden, alle Unterschiede aufzuführen.. Man kann es mit Autos verschiedener Marken vergleichen. Allen ist gemein, dass sie Lenkrad, Gas/Bremse und Türen an der gleichen Stelle haben, auch die Chassisbreite ist sehr ähnlich. Kurzum, alle Objekte dieser Art können Auto genannt werden. Was "unter der Haube" verschieden ist, macht den Unterschied aus, ist aber für die wenigsten Verbraucher von Belang. So gut wie immer entscheiden simple Dinge wie Aussehen, Komfort, Status oder Power. 

Zurück zum Prozessor : Auch hier sind viele Gemeinsamkeiten zu finden, da sie
1. alle als "x86" Prozessoren fungieren sollen ( Gleichnis Autos auf der gleichen Straße )
2. Optimierungen aufgrund der natürlichen Auslese zum selben Ergebnis führen ( Gleichnis Form eines Chassis oder Aufbau des Innenraumes )

mfg chmee


----------

